# First period after c-section



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a c-section at 32 weeks on April 17. I bled for less than a week, and the bleeding was very light. Three and half weeks after the birth I had what I thought was my period. (TMI Warning) It was very, very thick, stringy and was brown, and didn't seem like a normal period. However it lasted for 5 days, so I thought that must be my period. Now 11 days later (and 5 weeks after my c-section), I'm getting what seems to be a normal (albeit heavy) period. I'm not quite sure what's going on with my body... Is it normal to get two 'periods' like this, within such a short succession of each other and after the birth? Has anyone heard of/experienced something similar to this before?


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

FWIW, I bled very little right after the C, minimally really. Then, maybe 2mo later, my first day back at work, which was very athletic, its like something broke loss and I was pouring out clotty bloody stuff. I didn't think it was my period, I thought it was more post partum stuff, and then I started to cycle, but that was many weeks later. I think it just takes a minute for your body to get right... you just barely had your son.


----------



## jlovesl (Dec 19, 2008)

I had the EXACT same thing. No worries, after a couple months like that, things went back to normal. But my period was a lot heavier than it use to be before kids for about 10 months. When it finally went back to my nice light 3 days I got pregnant again. Go figure.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I've had 2 c-sections.. and I think for both of them I bled for 3-4 weeks after the birth.. heavy at first and then pretty light. I think there are many areas of 'normal' though.. with Gwen I didn't get a period until October and she was born in January (full time nursing).. with Dresden he was born in September and I got my first and only period in November. But every woman is different.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I had the cesarean in early October, and then bled for about two weeks. I had a few days off - maybe a week, during which I actually had ovulation pain. At the end of those days I had what I think was a period, which is kind of backed up by my temps at that time. Then I had a cycle with a crappy 7 day LP, then a cycle with a ten day LP (one day of spotting), then I think the next one was a chemical pregnancy when I couldn't sustain anything because my LP was only ten days with two days of spotting; the next one was eleven with spotting, and then a very long and odd cycle with mid cycle spotting in which - lo and behold - I got pregnant again.

During the cycles in which I experienced spotting at the end of the LP, I was taking Vitex. The cycle I got pregnant was the fist cycle off Vitex, so make of that what you will!

Here is a link to my home page so that you can see:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1eb1ef

Hope that helps









*HUGE hugs* XXX


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks ladies, it definitely makes me feel better to know that there are so many different normals, and they're all OK (in fact, you're all pregnant with your rainbow babies, so they're more than OK!). It's hard to look for advice on websites around on the internet, because they inevitably mention the baby that's supposed to be keeping you up all night and that you're supposed to be breastfeeding, and this being my first baby it's hard to know what to expect...


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I think all of us wondered though, you know, if everything was going to be alright with our bodies. With you and me, we had very quick emergency cesareans and of course, we wonder if they didn't mess up everything putting it back in. Its scary. A emergency cesarean where you are roughly handled and then put under general anesthesia is a terribly traumatic experience. For me, it took a long time to feel alright with myself as a person again - to feel like I belonged to me, not the doctors. A very helpless feeling, it is, quite apart from losing our babies.

Anyway yes, we are pregnant with our rainbow babies. Gosh, six months ago though, I would have never envisaged being able to be this sane and pregnant at the same time. It's still incredible to me that I am pregnant, even though the morning sickness and tiredness and palpable uterus (apparently it does tend to get higher in the abdomen after cesarean) prove it to me every day!

*HUGE hugs* mama XXXXX


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayJay* 
Anyway yes, we are pregnant with our rainbow babies. Gosh, six months ago though, I would have never envisaged being able to be this sane and pregnant at the same time. It's still incredible to me that I am pregnant, even though the morning sickness and tiredness and palpable uterus (apparently it does tend to get higher in the abdomen after cesarean) prove it to me every day!

*HUGE hugs* mama XXXXX


So true Jay... who knew it was possible to be both pregnant AND sane at the same time after what all of us have been through! It's so wonderful, I can't wait for every single momma here to be joining the rainbow baby parade!








(how totally cheesy does that sound!?)


----------

